# Earthquake 40uhc !!!! ... NOT mine.



## nigel1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

A certain Ghost was searching for one of these...

Born in the USA Earthquake 40UHC Gold amp old school - eBay (item 290506603089 end time Dec-10-10 06:04:06 PST)


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG thanks for the link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

But right now I'm broke as fawk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No fair!!!!

I've gotta bust my ass & sell anything I can!

WTF? Now when you place a bid the buy it now doesn't disappear??????? I bid to try to buy some time but the buy it now is still there!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

probably cause the reserve hasnt been met. truely cool amp though. always liked that model.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Ghost that amp was awesome back in the day. But never like the color design. blah


Good Luck to you if you bid.


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

DAT said:


> Ghost that amp was awesome back in the day. But never like the color design. blah
> 
> 
> Good Luck to you if you bid.


You know... I didn't like it either until I got the 6 channel. It kinda grew on me. They look much much better in person than in pictures. For some reason they always look greenish in pics. Anyway... I bought it!!!! I now finally have my matching dream amps! Woohoo! I can start on my install as soon as it gets here. That was the last piece of the puzzle. I'm so psyched.

Thank you so much Nigel1977 for the link!


----------

